# What are some of the best blogs about classical musics?



## LiBardugo (Feb 12, 2017)

I am new when it comes to researching and understanding classical music but I am not new to it.

I have been listening to classical music for as long as I know myself. Somehow my Youtube list aways wandered off to the classical side.

But I dont know many places where to learn more about it. And I would like to find out more of the classical music blogs and websites. But places where is written about the instruments, how the music is composed, how it all works if you catch my drift.

Blogs such as this one https://musiciansway.com/blog is a good example of what I am looking for.


----------

